# Specimen tank size?



## Mitch101 (Sep 15, 2007)

We picked one of these guys http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1577 and were wondering if a twenty gallon high is big enough to keep him in alone. If we find some females for him I know we would need a bigger tank.
Thanks for any replies


----------



## NASCAR2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I have a group in my 55g. I think it will get to big to leave in a 20g high.


----------



## Mitch101 (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks Nascar, thought so. Guess I need another tank.


----------



## dwschacht (Jan 8, 2007)

He will hold there for a while if he is the only fish that you have in the tank.

If you get females though you will need a larger tank.


----------

